# *



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

As a 70 years old, I can proudly say I haven't loaded them yet….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a sweet looking jig. I'm going to see if I can adapt that idea to work with my pipe clamps I've got a drawer project coming up in the very near future. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> As a 70 years old, I can proudly say I haven t loaded them yet….... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who went there.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Bob!



> As a 70 years old, I can proudly say I haven t loaded them yet….... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs
> 
> ...


You'll get there, just hope someone is around to help unload them!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Good looking setup


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Monte


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I like this jig a lot. What are you using to prevent gluing the drawer to the jig if theres a little squeeze out? I can't quite tell from the photo, are your drawer sides rabbeted?

You might be able to add one or two air cylinders to this jig to speed things up a bit. Could you put a few pins in the joint right after you square it up to help speed things up?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks TungOil,

I clean the glue off before I put the drawers into the jig. So far any squeeze out has been minimal and I just clean it off before I put in the next. I used melamine for the insides so if glue does dry I can scrap it off easily.

Air cylinders would be cool, but that means $investment$. I made this from scrap laying around.

Not sure about the pins, might only be able to get in a couple.
But maybe I could make a couple of corner blocks to slip over the top to make sure they stay square after I take them out. I might be able to take them out a little sooner?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice jig and great idea.

I recently tried using Press 'n Seal to line a jig. It is like Glad wrap but just a little sticky on one side. It worked very well.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

The glue dry time is a productivity killer. If you can get some pins in there you could really speed things up. Perhaps if you modify the very corner of your jig you can get the pin nailer in there to shoot a few pins before you take the drawer box out? Maybe a few strategically placed holes would allow you get get in some pins?

I like the corner blocks. They would allow you to pull the drawer boxes out right after you clamp and pin them but still hold square as long as you have a flat surface to put them on so they don't dry with a twist.


----------



## Choke (Dec 27, 2015)

Love a good JIG.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Redoak,

Thanks Choke, I've been wondering where you've been.
Nice work on the bandsaw box.

Good Ideas TungOil, Thanks


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm really impressed … that you haven't deleted this and it's been most of a day. LOL

Hey just teasing, jig looks good.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I m really impressed … that you haven t deleted this and it s been most of a day. LOL
> 
> Hey just teasing, jig looks good.
> 
> - Rick M


Thanks, 
Cricket red carded me. Got to play nice.. :>/


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Drawers are bit snug….waist is 40, inseam is 32…..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well thought out. I like it.
Bill


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Drawers are bit snug….waist is 40, inseam is 32…..
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks, maybe when cutting dovetails you could do sit ups with the saw in hand, 
so that each up stroke would make a cut…Got to work on that core.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank You Bill!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Normally it is just a framing square and a diagonal clamp…









Usually try for a slight "toe in" at the back, helps when inserting the drawer at the start…









YMMV


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good thinking "J" 
It makes me wonder if pipe clamps could be incorporated in a similar Jig, not sure that I have three chop saw hold downs that are the same.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Awrite, sorry about that first reply, but I couldn't resist.

J, back to making drawers. You did well in making a tool that you can use and get good results from. You overlooked the uniqueness of it as it can also be used to clamp up doors. However, I believe it is over built. From my *vast* experience (hehehe) in woodworking, all you really need is a square corner using 4/4 stock to index into for keeping things square. If all your sides, fronts and backs are square, no need for the height you built into yours. Three clamps of choice, one offset slightly to keep your parts forced into the square corner, and two clamps to apply pressure to the joints. If one corner rises up, just tap it back down into place, and it will stay flat.

To keep glue run out from sticking to it, apply wax on the whole jig. When each drawer or door is removed after drying sufficiently, scrape or wipe off any glue stuck to the jig. When building your drawers or doors, time is going to be the only issue because the glue set times.

I built a jig like the one I described years ago for making doors and it could be applied to making drawers as well. Since making it, I've made well over 500 doors and not a single one was out of square. Tool and jig making has been the highlight to my woodworking experience. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It wouldn't be too difficult to redesign it so you don't need miter saw clamps. I used something like this for clamping the urn but used wedges. The downside of a drawer clamp is that it takes a lot of space and only clamps one at a time but like jbay said, do other things while the glue dries.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah Bandit, I used to do them like that, but you can't control any twisting that could occur.

Thanks Jim, I don't see why you couldn't devise something with pipe clamps.
As far as the 3 clamps, I only use 2 at a time. I only put the middle strip on it to do smaller drawers.

Thanks Nubs, No need to say sorry, I like jokes.
Never thought about using it for doors, next time I make some at least now I will give it a thought and see how it works. Good food for thought if I was to make another one but I doubt I will. 
It works and it's done so this is it for me.
I know it takes longer but it does give me peace of mind knowing the joints are clamped instead of just pinned and set aside.

Rick, aint no lie, this thing is a tank. lol
I found a nice space for it underneath my out feed table so storing is no problem. 
Getting the heavy thing to the table is another story… It's not so bad, I'm only making drawers every couple of weeks or so, and as for the time, most units I make only have 10 or so drawers so it's not hard to work around them.


----------

